# CO B 4TH RECON BN, Smyrna, GA



## devilbones (Mar 15, 2011)

Is there anyone on here from this unit?  I am looking to come back into the reserves and I want to join as an 0311 up in Londonderry, NH and I could be moving to GA in the near future.  I was just wondering if there are any open billets and what the unit was like.


----------



## TJT0321 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah. The unit is decent. All the 0321's are pretty solid and generally good guys. We do quarterly drills. We've usually got plenty of openings for experienced  NCO's who want to lat move to recon. You'll have to call the office to verify. 678-655-7227. Ask for Gunny Wheeler or Gunny Seeley.


----------



## devilbones (Mar 16, 2011)

Cool thanks.


----------



## Spider6 (Jan 12, 2012)

Great group of guys.  My LRS Company is right down the road from them.  They helped us get back on jump status when we returned from Iraq.  I only had 4 jumpmasters in the unit at the time.  Their facility is outstanding wanted to move my unit in with them.  Last time I talked with the I&I he had about 18 Marines working full time there.

Got invited to the Marine Corps Ball and it was a true honor.  As a result they came to our Paratrooper's Ball.

Its been a while and I've lost contact with most of them however if you get down there and need to get current on jumps the LRS company drills each month a jumps once a quarter.  No issues if you need to strap hang.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jan 13, 2012)

Met some of em in Iraq way way ago, they were solid operator's. The one I talked to complained slightly that he was having trouble getting college done because when he wasn't deployed or called in for drills they kept calling him up asking if he wanted to go to this school or that course lol! Needless to say he wasn't one to give up the chance to go to some of the schools they sent him to


----------



## Teufel (Jan 14, 2012)

TJT0321 said:


> Yeah. The unit is decent. All the 0321's are pretty solid and generally good guys. We do quarterly drills. We've usually got plenty of openings for experienced NCO's who want to lat move to recon. You'll have to call the office to verify. 678-655-7227. Ask for Gunny Wheeler or Gunny Seeley.


 
GySgt Wheeler the squirrel master?  He is a great dude with a lot of experience.  He is also the master of all squirrels.


----------



## EAL92 (Feb 24, 2014)

This thread might be dead, but I was wondering if anyone is still at this unit or knows anyone in it? I'd like to contact someone who knows what's going on there, before calling their office and seeming like a deer in the headlights. I'm hoping to try out for marsoc in August and wish to go active. I'd like to ask them if I can do some training with them and get some direct mentorship. Being an reserve airwinger I feel this might be a good learning experience ( or I just may get my ass chewed and get told to fuck off). Any suggestions, advice or information would be great. I'd like to know what I can expect before clueless Cpl. (me) gives them a call. Thanks.


----------



## ritterk (Feb 25, 2014)

Since you're not Recon I highly doubt they will let you do anything with them. Just ruck, land nav, and don't suck. However, if you want the best chance of getting selected join the unit in GA and go to BRC. Recon guys do well at A&S.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 25, 2014)

There are some 4th Recon guys out of San Antonio. I got to see them do some pre-deployment training back in 06-07'ish. Rock solid unit, well equipped and very well trained. No fat asses, they all looked like AD guys who spent way too much time in the gym. I had a talk with a SSgt who was running one of their ranges, and he was locked on, just back from Iraq and heading back.

If I was a jar head looking for a reserve unit 4th Recon would be my first stop.


----------



## EAL92 (Feb 26, 2014)

I'd definitely want to go through SOI and BRC, just for the experience alone, but the problem is that my ultimate goal is MARSOC and some deployments, I'm not sure it'd be fair to the unit to waste funds sending a guy through training only for him to leave for selection a few month or year later. I would like a deployment regardless, how is the deployment tempo of the unit with the draw down and troops leaving Afghanistan? My pft is 294 and my swim is pretty solid and getting better thanks to cammie swims. Ruck times are getting better. I just need  some mentoring in land nav and hopefully the use of a land nav course. I also realize the point of why should they spend time dealing with someone who's never going to contribute to their unit. Thank you for the info and ideas, I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## POG Reservist (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks for reviving this. Does anyone know what the process is for getting in with this unit? I live in Birmingham which isn't too far away. As a POG I imagine they would have to send me to infantry school, followed by BRC if I were accepted. I can't seem to find what the indoc consists of or the requirements online. I currently have an intermediate swim qualification and a around a 275 PFT, 295 CFT, and Expert Rifle score.


----------



## EAL92 (Mar 3, 2014)

Well I'm no expert on these matters, but I'd try to find their office # and give them a call or talk to your career planner. As for PT I'd do cammie swims, learn the CSS, tread water with hands out eventually with a weight, underwaters and raise your PFT scores.


----------



## McGee (Mar 22, 2014)

Hey guys I'm looking at joining this unit sometime in the fall. I will be moving back to Atlanta soon. I'm a radio operator in Jacksonville fl with 4th AAV BN. I guess I should first ask if they would even take me. If they do will I be sent off to SOI then BRC right away or me being a radio won't have to. I'm currently looking at six mo. down the line before I plan on moving. I do plan on calling soon but any info before hand will be great. Thanks guys


----------



## pardus (Mar 22, 2014)

McGee said:


> Hey guys I'm looking at joining this unit sometime in the fall. I will be moving back to Atlanta soon. I'm a radio operator in Jacksonville fl with 4th AAV BN. I guess I should first ask if they would even take me. If they do will I be sent off to SOI then BRC right away or me being a radio won't have to. I'm currently looking at six mo. down the line before I plan on moving. I do plan on calling soon but any info before hand will be great. Thanks guys



Post an intro before posting again.


----------



## McGee (Mar 22, 2014)

pardus said:


> Post an intro before posting again.



Rgr


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 22, 2014)

McGee said:


> Rgr



Then do it.


----------



## ritterk (Mar 22, 2014)

The school house has a website that has the indoc info.  McGee, as a radio operator you won't have to attend ITB, you just gain a secondary mos of 0321 once you complete BRC. For the POG, you will have to attend ITB. Once you complete ITB you'll head over to Recon Country and be placed in mart until you class up.


----------



## Recon4ParaShark (Apr 26, 2014)

JAB said:


> There are some 4th Recon guys out of San Antonio. I got to see them do some pre-deployment training back in 06-07'ish. Rock solid unit, well equipped and very well trained. No fat asses, they all looked like AD guys who spent way too much time in the gym. I had a talk with a SSgt who was running one of their ranges, and he was locked on, just back from Iraq and heading back.
> 
> If I was a jar head looking for a reserve unit 4th Recon would be my first stop.



Glad to hear that my 'legacies' are good to go. Gotta be honest,in my day we had a lot of great guys that immersed themselves in Recon and the recon mission but there were way too many fat asses and dudes who didn't care if we switched over to a sleeping bag and tent repair company as long as they got a paycheck two weeks after drill. I guess consolidating Alpha and Charlie and making ARS/BRC  a mandatory  school  got rid of the feather merchants.

Alpha   4th Recon 
86-91


----------



## Alaska (Apr 29, 2014)

Good Evening Gentlemen,
I'm currently a reservist Lance Corporal and am considering moving to Recon. Could anyone lend me some guidance as to the deployment rotation, requirements
for moving into one of the 4th Recon companies, and what training looks like after BRC for reservists? 
S/F
-Alaska


----------

